# Lead sinkers



## Inseine (Oct 8, 2004)

Check this out- $1,000 fine and 60 days for possession of a lead sinker. "(iii) An item of fishing tackle, other than a jig or sinker, that contains any lead or lead compound." would seem to cover dropper balls and even downrigger weights.
It's real scarey!


House Bill 5575 (2006)

Sponsors Chris Kolb - (primary)
Kathleen Law, Steve Bieda, Alexander C Lipsey, Paula Zelenko, LaMar Lemmons III

Categories Environmental protection, prohibited products; Trade, consumer goods and services; Trade, hazardous substances; Natural resources, fishing; Environmental protection, toxic substances or products

Environmental protection; prohibited products; sale of lead sinkers, weights, and tackle; regulate. Amends 1994 PA 451 (MCL 324.101 - 324.90106) by adding pt. 174. 

HOUSE BILL No. 5575
January 24, 2006, Introduced by Reps. Kolb, Kathleen Law, Bieda, Lipsey, Zelenko and Lemmons, III and referred to the Committee on Natural Resources, Great Lakes, Land Use, and Environment.
A bill to amend 1994 PA 451, entitled
"Natural resources and environmental protection act,"
(MCL 324.101 to 324.90106) by adding part 174.
THE PEOPLE OF THE STATE OF MICHIGAN ENACT:
PART 174. LEAD FISHING TACKLE
Sec. 17401. As used in this part:
(a) "Jig" means a weighted fishing hook that measures less 
than 1.5 inches along its longest axis.
(b) "Lead fishing tackle" means any of the following:
(i) A sinker that contains 1 ounce or less of lead or a lead 
compound.
(ii) A jig that contains lead or a lead compound.
(iii) An item of fishing tackle, other than a jig or sinker, 
that contains any lead or lead compound.
© "Person" means an individual, corporation, partnership, 
association, governmental entity, or any other legal entity.
(d) "Sinker" means a device designed to be attached to fishing line for the purpose of sinking the line.
(e) "Waters of the state" means groundwaters, lakes, rivers, and streams and all other watercourses and waters, including the Great Lakes, within the jurisdiction of this state.
Sec. 17402. (1) Beginning January 1, 2008, a person shall not sell, offer for sale, or offer for promotional purposes any lead 
fishing tackle in this state or for use in this state.
(2) Beginning January 1, 2009, a person shall not use any lead fishing tackle in the waters of the state.
Sec. 17403. Beginning January 1, 2007, the department, in consultation with any other state department or agency that the department requests participate and that agrees to participate, shall implement an education and outreach program concerning the implementation and enforcement of this part. The program may include any of the following:
(a) Providing information concerning the prohibitions 
contained in this section to the public with fishing licenses, 
through the department's website, or by any other means.
(b) Encouraging fishing tackle manufacturers to provide more lead-free fishing tackle.
© Coordinating lead-free fishing tackle swap events.
(d) Providing information and coordination on recycling or 
disposal sites for lead fishing tackle.
(e) Providing general information on the dangers of lead 
fishing tackle to wildlife and humans.
(f) Any other action the department considers appropriate to assist in or provide information or educate the public about the implementation and enforcement of this part.
Sec. 17404. (1) The department shall enforce this part.
(2) A person who violates this part is guilty of a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment for not more than 60 days or a fine of not more than $1,000.00, or both, plus the costs of prosecution.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

No one protested lead shot removal so here comes another.

Little to nothing was ever proven about lead shot killing waterfowl-not near as much as lost ducks after being "hit" by inferior steel shot.

How many anything do you suppose die from lost lead sinkers/jigs/etc??


----------

